# Variação Horária - estações meteorológicas IM



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 11:45)

A nova ferramenta disponibilizada pelo IM são os gráficos de variações horárias das várias estações meteorologicas!
Na análise de alguns deles, vemos variações muito interessantes!
Subidas de temperatura em plena linha de descida nocturna, etc... 
Proponho alguma discussão!






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/obsHorarios.jsp


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 11:51)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*


----------



## rozzo (3 Abr 2007 às 11:54)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Subidas de temperatura em plena linha de descida nocturna, etc...
> Proponho alguma discussão!



normal, basta haver algum efeito de brisa, ou de rotaçao do vento, ou mudança de direcçao, ou ate mesmo nebulosidade, sei la tanta coisa 
entao nesse caso de uma estação litoral como Viana do Castelo, basta uma simples mudança da direcçao do vento, ou aumento da intensidade, para quebrar o arrefecimento durante a noite..
se analisares as series do vento de certeza vais encontrar padroes concordantes


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 12:03)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



rozzo disse:


> normal, basta haver algum efeito de brisa, ou de rotaçao do vento, ou mudança de direcçao, ou ate mesmo nebulosidade, sei la tanta coisa
> entao nesse caso de uma estação litoral como Viana do Castelo, basta uma simples mudança da direcçao do vento, ou aumento da intensidade, para quebrar o arrefecimento durante a noite..
> se analisares as series do vento de certeza vais encontrar padroes concordantes



Sim, tens razão! Mas podemos encontrar situações dificeis de justificar! Mas para isso é necessário cruzar vários dados!

Por exemplo em évora, repara como a curva da intensidade do vento aompanha a da temp! Devia ser uma brisa quente!? LOL


----------



## rozzo (3 Abr 2007 às 12:11)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Sim, tens razão! Mas podemos encontrar situações dificeis de justificar! Mas para isso é necessário cruzar vários dados!
> 
> Por exemplo em évora, repara como a curva da intensidade do vento aompanha a da temp! Devia ser uma brisa quente!? LOL



pois cada local é cada local, e cada situação é cada situação.. ne? isto é de ontem e esta madrugada?
durante a noite realmente ao inicio aquece qd sobe o vento, portanto podia ser o vento a inibir o arrefecimento e a inversao. mas tambem podia simplesmente ser efeito do ceu encobrir? nao sei.. 
durante a tarde sobe o vento e a temperatura.. brisa quente? nao sei como teve la o tempo, mas se teve razoavel se calhar até é o oposto.. subiu a temperatura e "levantou" o vento.. sem querer entrar em "teorias" em que posso tar errado ou ser pouco preciso, será normal durante o dia com a subida da temperatura o ar se tornar mais turbulento..


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 12:15)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



rozzo disse:


> pois cada local é cada local, e cada situação é cada situação.. ne? isto é de ontem e esta madrugada?
> durante a noite realmente ao inicio aquece qd sobe o vento, portanto podia ser o vento a inibir o arrefecimento e a inversao. mas tambem podia simplesmente ser efeito do ceu encobrir? nao sei..
> durante a tarde sobe o vento e a temperatura.. brisa quente? nao sei como teve la o tempo, mas se teve razoavel se calhar até é o oposto.. subiu a temperatura e "levantou" o vento.. sem querer entrar em "teorias" em que posso tar errado ou ser pouco preciso, será normal durante o dia com a subida da temperatura o ar se tornar mais turbulento..



Sim são dados de ontem e desta madrugada!


----------



## rozzo (3 Abr 2007 às 12:20)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Sim são dados de ontem e desta madrugada!



pois, durante o dia ontem teve bom tempo, e o vento "levantou" durante o dia, portanto aposto mesmo que é circulação devido ao aquecimento durante o dia. esta madrugada ja choveu, portanto ja sera diferente talvez, oscilaçoes conforme os aguaceiros, ceu limpo/encoberto.. etc.. digo eu


----------



## Fil (3 Abr 2007 às 17:16)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*

Exacto, a subida da temperatura devem-se aos factores que o rozzo referiu, e penso não haver mais excepto pela entrada de massas de ar mais quentes. No caso destes dias, penso que terá a ver com a nebulosidade. Eu hoje por exemplo tive a minha mínima ás 00:59, depois o céu nublou e ficou toda a noite a rondar os 4ºC.

Em relação aos novos gráficos do IM, é de enaltecer o esforço realizado em trazer mais informação para fora. Mas continuamos todos á espera de algo deste género: http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/tobsr/tiayer.html


----------



## rozzo (3 Abr 2007 às 21:24)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



Fil disse:


> Exacto, a subida da temperatura devem-se aos factores que o rozzo referiu, e penso não haver mais excepto pela entrada de massas de ar mais quentes. No caso destes dias, penso que terá a ver com a nebulosidade. Eu hoje por exemplo tive a minha mínima ás 00:59, depois o céu nublou e ficou toda a noite a rondar os 4ºC.
> 
> Em relação aos novos gráficos do IM, é de enaltecer o esforço realizado em trazer mais informação para fora. Mas continuamos todos á espera de algo deste género: http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/tobsr/tiayer.html



isso dava 1 jeitao, esses mapas do INM tao mt bem conseguidos


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 00:18)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



Fil disse:


> Exacto, a subida da temperatura devem-se aos factores que o rozzo referiu, e penso não haver mais excepto pela entrada de massas de ar mais quentes. No caso destes dias, penso que terá a ver com a nebulosidade. Eu hoje por exemplo tive a minha mínima ás 00:59, depois o céu nublou e ficou toda a noite a rondar os 4ºC.
> 
> Em relação aos novos gráficos do IM, é de enaltecer o esforço realizado em trazer mais informação para fora. Mas continuamos todos á espera de algo deste género: http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/tobsr/tiayer.html



Penso que é notório o esforço do IM, quem se lembra do site à 5 anos... esta recente novidade da variação horária, algo muito interessante e útil... aos poucos teremos lgo parecido ao espanhol, mas já não estamos assim tão longe...


----------



## Bruno Campos (4 Abr 2007 às 08:38)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Penso que é notório o esforço do IM, quem se lembra do site à 5 anos... esta recente novidade da variação horária, algo muito interessante e útil... aos poucos teremos lgo parecido ao espanhol, mas já não estamos assim tão longe...



Eu tb axo que o site tem vindo a melhorar significativamente! Os conteúdos são cada vez mais em maior numero, mas de vez em qd aquilo começa a *crashar*  Sobretudo qd é mais preciso! (Pela população em geral!) Isto porque não sabem da existencia deste Forum MeteoPt


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 13:06)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Eu tb axo que o site tem vindo a melhorar significativamente! Os conteúdos são cada vez mais em maior numero, mas de vez em qd aquilo começa a *crashar*  Sobretudo qd é mais preciso! (Pela população em geral!) Isto porque não sabem da existencia deste Forum MeteoPt



As tv's é que não estam a aproveitar este aumento de interesse da população em geral pela meteorologia, muto por arrasto do aquecimento global... nem a rtp, tem todos os recursos e não os está aproveitar devidamente. O boletim tem de ser algo separado para lhe dar a importância devida, e não mais uma rúbrica do noticiário. 
é necessário que os avisos colocados pelo IM no site, estejam tb visíveis no mapa mostrado na tv, a carta com pressão, e frentes é quase obrigatório nestas apresentações com meteorologistas... mostrar imagens de satélite foi um pequeno passo, mas não o suficiente.

Retomando ao tópico: acho que ésta novidade de variação horária deveria ser alargado a todas as estações... os dados chegam ao Im é uma questão de ser disponibilizados on-line com arquivo das últimas 24h, (embroa preferisse até 48h mas é pedir de mais... )


----------



## rozzo (4 Abr 2007 às 13:31)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*

volto a dizer.. isto dos dados meteorologicos..
resume-se MT a..... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 16:20)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



rozzo disse:


> volto a dizer.. isto dos dados meteorologicos..
> resume-se MT a..... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



Nem tudo, penso eu... Para a compra de radares para o sul do Pais e ilhas, para detector de trovoadas nasilhas isso sim, requer investimento e muitos €€€€...
A melhora da previsão na, (falo Rtp porque tem meteorologistas), possui todas as plataformas basta geri-las de outra forma..
Alargar a disponibilização dos dados de todas as estações não é assim tão complicado, os dados já são fornecidos todas as horas actualizado no site, bastava apenas criar um arquivo das últimas 24h, não requerer assim tanto capital...


----------



## Fil (4 Abr 2007 às 21:50)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*

Eu só peço os extremos de temperatura e precipitação para todas as EMAs do IM, não voltava a criticar mais o IM


----------



## rozzo (5 Abr 2007 às 12:22)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Nem tudo, penso eu... Para a compra de radares para o sul do Pais e ilhas, para detector de trovoadas nasilhas isso sim, requer investimento e muitos €€€€...
> A melhora da previsão na, (falo Rtp porque tem meteorologistas), possui todas as plataformas basta geri-las de outra forma..
> Alargar a disponibilização dos dados de todas as estações não é assim tão complicado, os dados já são fornecidos todas as horas actualizado no site, bastava apenas criar um arquivo das últimas 24h, não requerer assim tanto capital...



espera.. nao entendeste.. nao se gasta mt $ a disponibilizar.. é simplicissimo  
o $$ que falo, é o que eles querem RECEBER por VENDER informação meteorologica. isso sim é que lhes é precioso, nao facultar tudo de borla, pois precisam de alguma "fonte" de dinheiro.. entao.. vender dados meteorologicos sempre foi 1 delas..


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2007 às 16:46)

*Re: Variação Horária - IM*



rozzo disse:


> o $$ que falo, é o que eles querem RECEBER por VENDER informação meteorologica. isso sim é que lhes é precioso, nao facultar tudo de borla, pois precisam de alguma "fonte" de dinheiro.. entao.. vender dados meteorologicos sempre foi 1 delas..



É sempre um assunto polémico. Por um lado instituições públicas como o IM (ou muitas outras como o INE) deveriam disponibilizar todos os dados porque são suportadas pelo dinheiro dos contribuintes.

Por outro lado, se possível também devem ter receitas próprias precisamente para poupar dinheiro aos contribuintes.

O dilema é encontrar um bom ponto de equilibrio, entre uma situação e outra. Geralmente esse ponto é aquilo que é informação de interesse geral, e aquilo que já é informação ou dados de interessse profissional/comercial para empresas por exemplo.


----------

